# TJ Ford's valuability



## bigdbucks (Jun 7, 2002)

At first I was very skeptical about how much TJ was actually helping our team, but now that he's went down the Bucks have struggled mightily i think espn said something like 1-9. Damon Jones has put up pretty good assisst numbers while starting but it obviously stems deeper than this. Since he's been gone they just don't look into the games and kind of lackadazacle (sp). Since the injury the Bucks defense has also been very bad. I don't remember the last time a team was held under 90 or even 100 for that matter. What do other viewers believe is the reason they've struggled. 
Just trying to get some convo up in here.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

I've been sayin it for a while. TJ is the man... I saw the same stat and was going to make a similar thread but you beat me too it.

TJ is a winner, he helps his team win. I don't think he knows any different.


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

They just really miss his quickness and D a lot. For some reason I just don't like Jones and I think they should have him coemoff the bench and start Knight because he is the closest like TJ and is playing great. Also I think they should play Strickland more because he can play a lot better on D than Knight and Jones.


----------



## bigdbucks (Jun 7, 2002)

I agree with all of what you guys said. For some reason Strick is in Porter's dog house.


----------



## Vermillion (Mar 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Mavs Dude</b>!
> They just really miss his quickness and D a lot.


Bingo. He may not be a great scorer,but he still manages to draw in the defenders which enables him to kickout to scorers.

Sadly for Bucks fans,looks like Kirk Heinrich is looking to be the PG for this year's All-Rookie 1st team. *sigh*


----------

